# walmart moon rock caves?



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

So I had to go to walmart and decided to look at their fish decor since I needed some stuff for Storm and Apollo's new tank. The only things they had that looked worth it were some moon rock caves sooooo does anyone else have one or have an opinion on them?


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't know about these for sure, but many of the Wal-Mart painted ornaments have had major issues with paint coming off or the whole thing stinking up the tank.


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I had one of those in my old tank for a long time, and my fish loved hiding in it. There were no problems with paint, rough edges, or anything else that I know of. I only replaced it cause I got a new tank and decor, but I still have it if I want to ever use it.


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

Well that's one bad strike and one good one. My fish are still duking it out through the divider so they haven't noticed it's there yet I don't think. It said it was made of ceramic so hopefully I don't have any trouble out of them.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I've had the Walmart moon rock for at least a month now and it has worked out fine for my fish. (I've tried it in a few of their tanks, some use it more than others.)


----------



## SwirlyFeathers (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought one of those for my tank about a month ago. Titan didn't seem to think anything of it. He liked it and all but it didnt harm him in any way. The coating never came off and it wasnt sharp at all, just a little rough, like sand. I enjoyed it. The only thing I didnt like about it is it didnt glow as it showed on the cover. Even when the moon rock was in sunlight and direct light for the whole day. But it was a cool decoration and I still have it if I want to use it.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

I really like the idea of the moon rock. How much did it cost?


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

They're under $5, I forget how much exactly. 

Merle has one and he goes in it once in a while. It's a nice little cave though it doesn't glow at all.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'm not a fan of the glowing. I just wanted something for my betta to relax in. Looks like the perfect size too.


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

The one at my walmart was like $6 and something cents. So close enough. Gonna give my boys a few more days and see what happens. Good size though.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I never noticed mine glowing either, until one cleaning day i took it out of water and was walking through the hall with it (which was pretty dark) and spots on it started glowing. inside and out. But it has still never glowed in the water. XD Mine was also less than $5


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

I have two. One is in a tank with one of my girls, she loves it. So I got another. The second girl ignored it. It's in Tang's tank now and he looks at it but that's about all. He likes the red and orange gems better. But it looks good in his tank. To each their own.
Mine only glows outside the tank. A blueish color.
It was 3.98,


----------



## cbarger94 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the mini moon rock caves that were in a three pack. One is pale blue, one pale pink and one pale purple. The edges of mine glow nicely when they've been in light all day. I've had absolutely no trouble with mine whatsoever and my betta loves them.


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, my boys have yet to touch theirs, but it's not bothering them either so I'll keep them in there for decoration for now. At least until I get something else.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually didn't buy one of these because although it doesn't have any 'sharp' edges the outside of the rock feels like sandpaper. No one has had any problems with fin-tearing on them?


----------



## cbarger94 (Jun 26, 2013)

The outside of mine are smooth and glossy like they've been sealed with something. I have a HMDT and no problems with fin tearing whatsoever.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

cbarger94 said:


> The outside of mine are smooth and glossy like they've been sealed with something. I have a HMDT and no problems with fin tearing whatsoever.


That's interesting! That makes me wonder if the ones are my walmart are defective, rofl. Ours, the inside are super glossy and sealed but the outside feels TERRIBLE! It's not 'sharp' but it feels just like sandpaper when you touch it. I remember looking at them thinking; "That's weird, why would they seal the inside and not the outside?" I didn't want to risk putting them in my boy's tank... I would love to get one if I could find a fully sealed one.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I have one in my EE's tank, He never uses it though  But it has never given me any issues, and it does look really cool.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I just bought one of these yesterday, they're so cute. My Walmart had them for $3.98. It's a teeny little cave, though. I think the cories will like exploring in there. Haven't put it in the tank yet because I'm upgrading to a larger tank so I'm waiting. Mine was actually glowing already yesterday in a dimly lit room...it wasn't even dark outside yet!

Mine feels a little rough, but I don't think it's too rough. I think it should be ok.


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't noticed the ones I have glowing either, but I really don't care for that. When I got mine from walmart, they were a new addition so they must have jacked up the price. But so far Storm and Apollo haven't touched theirs. Make a cute decoration though.


----------

